# Is It O & W?



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ebay item 370174397253. Just wondered if I am right in thinking this looks like O & W or related. The seller does not specify.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

No, looks a bit like some O&W's but made by I.W.INC who ever they are h34r: Could well have sone Chineese content and as for the price







:blink:



















Mike


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

I think that's from a US-based company called 'International Watchman'?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It certainly looks like an ETA 2824-2 movement


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

It is an International Watchman watch, and if you Google, you'll find the website where they're selling them at significantly less than the price that eBayer is asking.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Verkitso said:


> It is an International Watchman watch, and if you Google, you'll find the website where they're selling them at significantly less than the price that eBayer is asking.


I had a look at their site, but couldn't see any prices whatsoever?


----------

